# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  ماهو العصفر ؟ وما فوائده ؟

## حسين دراز

*يعتبر العصفر أحد أقدم النباتات التي تم استخدامها على الإطلاق ، وكان يُزرع عادة كنبات صبغ ، مما يجعله مكونًا رئيسيًا في الأصباغ الحمراء والصفراء التي تم تطبيقها على المنسوجات المصرية القديمة. وبحسب ما ورد تم اكتشاف أكاليل العصفر في مقبرة الفرعون توت عنخ آمون وغالبًا ما كانت المومياوات ملفوفة في بياضات مصبوغة العصفر .

كان أيضًا عشبًا شائعًا بين الأمريكيين الأصليين ، ومن المعروف أن قبيلة هوبي تلون خبزها العصفر . في تطبيقات تذوق الطعام الأخرى ، تم استخدام أزهار العصفر في ضخ الشاي بهدف تسهيل طرد البلغم وتهدئة أعراض الحمى واليرقان. كان يعتقد أن شرب شاي العصفر من شأنه أيضًا أن يهدئ الهستيريا ونوبات الهلع والألم والحصبة والأمراض الجلدية الموضعية التي تتميز بالثوران.

شق العصفر طريقه إلى أوروبا من مصر عام 1551. وبجانب مثير للاهتمام ، فإن استخدام عبارة "الروتين" لوصف وظيفة الحكومة (أو الأطواق التي تجعلك تقفز من خلالها) ، له صلة العصفر . في إنجلترا في القرن السادس عشر ، تم ربط الوثائق القانونية مع الروتين لمنع العبث بها ، وكان العصفر المتواضع هو الذي استخدم لصبغ تلك الروابط باللون الأحمر.
الاستخدام التقليدي والفوائد الصحية
مع تاريخ طويل وغني ، يقال إن نبات العصفر نشأ في وادي نهر النيل في مصر ، حيث كان يستخدم على نطاق واسع للقرمزي في مستحضرات التجميل.

تقليديا ، العصفر كان يزرع لبذوره. تم استخدامه لتلوين الأطعمة والنكهات ، وفي الأدوية ، وصنع الأصباغ الحمراء (القرطامين) والأصفر. على مدار الخمسين عامًا الماضية أو نحو ذلك ، كان النبات يُزرع بشكل أساسي من أجل الزيت المستخرج من بذوره.

فوائد العصفر 
صحة الجلد

عند استخدامه على الجلد ، يعتبر زيت العصفر مطريًا ، ومنعمًا ومرطبًا للجلد ويقلل من فقدان الرطوبة.

زيت بذور العصفر المعصور على البارد غني بالأحماض الدهنية ، وفي المقام الأول حمض اللينولينيك ، وهو ضروري للإنتاج الداخلي للسيراميد ، والمكونات الرئيسية لطبقة البشرة التي تلعب دورًا مهمًا في وظيفة الحاجز وتساعد الجلد على الاحتفاظ بالماء.

يستخدم حمض اللينولينيك لصنع سيراميد 1 لينوليت ، وهو مكون حيوي في حاجز الجلد. أظهرت الدراسات أن مستويات اللينوليت تنخفض بشكل كبير في الشتاء ومع تقدم الجلد في السن ، مما يتسبب في جفاف الجلد المتقشر. الزيوت التي تحتوي على أحماض اللينولينيك (مثل العصفر) قادرة على تجديد مستويات اللينوليت ، من خلال المساعدة على استعادة وظيفة الحاجز الواقي ، وبالتالي الحفاظ على ترطيب البشرة.

الأكزيما

عادة ما يفقد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الأكزيما الماء بشكل أسرع من خلال حاجز الجلد. يحدث هذا بسبب انخفاض مستويات السيراميد في الجلد ، والتي تزداد بشكل ملحوظ من خلال الاستخدام المنتظم لزيت العصفر .

كما أنه غني بفيتامين E المضاد للالتهابات ومضاد الأكسدة ، والذي يوفر الراحة من الحكة والجفاف والتقشر. هذا العمل المضاد للالتهابات يجعله مفيدًا أيضًا لمرض الصدفية.

حب الشباب

في حين أنه قد يبدو عكسيًا لتطبيق الزيت على البشرة المعرضة لحب الشباب ، إلا أن زيت العصفر لا يسد المسام. يطرد البكتيريا والأوساخ والشوائب من الجلد عن طريق مزج خلايا الجلد الميتة وتكسيرها والدهون الزائدة المحتبسة.

تساعد الخصائص المضادة للالتهابات على تهدئة البشرة وشفائها ، كما أن زيت العصفر يعزز تجدد الجلد ، مما يسمح للبقع والبثور والندبات بالشفاء بشكل أسرع.

العناية بالشعر

يغذي زيت العصفر ويخترق بصيلات الشعر مع حمايته من أضرار الجذور الحرة. كما أنه غني بحمض الأوليك وهو محفز قوي لفروة الرأس ، حيث يعمل تدليك زيت العصفر في فروة الرأس على زيادة الدورة الدموية مما يقوي بصيلات الشعر ويشجع على نمو شعر قوي وصحي. كما أنه يزيل القشرة ويوفر الراحة لفروة الرأس الجافة والحكة.

يمتص الشعر زيت العصفر بسرعة ، حيث يخترق كل خصلة من الشعر ويخترق البشرة برفق ، مما يوفر حقنة مكثفة من الترطيب والتغذية في الأماكن التي تشتد الحاجة إليها. كما أنه يمنع تساقط البروتين من الشعر ، مما يسمح بشعر أقوى وأطول.

تعتبر السيراميدات المذكورة أعلاه مهمة للغاية للشعر - فهي مثل الصمغ الذي يربط شعرك معًا. لأن زيت العصفر يشجع على إنتاج السيراميد ، فإنه يعزز نعومة وقوة الشعر وممتاز في مساعدة الشعر على التعافي من آثار التلوين باستخدام صبغات الشعر الكيميائية.

يمكن استخدامه كبلسم عن طريق وضعه على الشعر المغسول والممشط وتدليكه بأطراف الأصابع في فروة الرأس. يمكن استخدام المشط للمساعدة في توزيع الزيت بالتساوي من الجذور إلى الأطراف. يمكن ترك هذا البلسم في الشعر لمدة 45-60 دقيقة قبل غسله جيدًا بشامبو طبيعي. باتباع هذا الإجراء مرة واحدة على الأقل في الأسبوع سيجعل الشعر ناعمًا ولامعًا ومغذيًا وصحيًا.

استخدام نموذجي
زيت نبات العصفر 

يمكن استخدامه كزيت حامل خفيف غير دهني للتدليك أو الاستحمام بالزيوت العطرية. ما عليك سوى اختيار الزيوت العطرية المفضلة لديك ، وخففها واستخدمها في تدليك متجدد وتجديد أو حمام استرخاء وتغذية. زيت نبات العصفر 


*

----------

